# Mitchell 302 Question



## Gaff

Sorry, I am posting this here as I did not see this section from my iPhone. Now that I am home I can also upload some pics.

I just picked up a decent 302 at the flea market for $25. Perfect working 
Condition but it just needed a good cleaning to get rid of the old grease. 
After I completely disassembled it, lubed it and pieced it back, I then realized I should have painted it. So, back to tearing it apart. I sanded
it and painted everything a satin black and it looks very nice. While apart
I went ahead and put in a crosswind. Now I want to install a PUM and ditch the bail. So, when I put the manual, do I also need to remove the spring assembly in the rotor cup?

This is my first Mitchell. I think I caught the bug. I am now getting a 402
That has a manual but needs repainting. I also own a 704z and 712z that
I got from my father in law which he got in 1983, at least the 704z. When
I am on my friends boat I take my Shimano Tekota 800 and I love it for 
bottom fishing and trolling. 

Here is my little project on my 1st 302


----------



## florabamaboy

When I converted my 302 to a manual, I left the spring assembly in the cup. I figured there might be a balance issue. Not really sure. However,I have been fishing with mine now for many years through king and cobia seasons and never had any issues with the conversion. Good luck with it, and great choice in going with Mitchells.


----------



## Pompano Joe

I've built them both ways. The key is balance. Like FBB said, it may throw the balance off a bit to remove the bail trip mechanism. The PUM kit should have a counter weight made to balance the rotor with the bail trip and spring in. I like to make my own counter weights and hand balance to get the "Mitchell wobble" out as much as possible. PM me if I can help.

BTW, nice job on the build! I like the matt black finish.


----------



## Gaff

Thanks for the input. The kit will have the counter balance but I was concerned about removing the internal assembly and whether or not it will wobble


----------



## Capn Hook

If you have any more questions, you could pm Rick Champagne aka Squidder on the forum. He has alot of mitchell and penn reel parts or check Broxson Outdoors. Broxsons has manuels, crosswinds, drag washers, and other mitchell parts that I know of. Also have a lot of custom 302's that Squidder has built.


----------



## Squidder

*Mitchell 302*

Gaff,
Mitchell made 4 differrent balance variations of rotor cups for the 302 and 402 reels. There are 2 types of pressed lead counterweight cups and 2 types of screw in lead counterweight cups. Best thing is to keep the mechanism in and then install the manual kit. Try the reel at this point, if it seems balanced, just put in the left side screw without the weight. Most of the time removing the mechanism unbalances the cup because of the weight in the cup being on the opposite side. Don't forget to come to the Fishing tackle swap meet on the 25th of February. See the details in the bash and get together section. Hope to see you there! The reel looks great! Have fun and tight lines!

Rick C.


----------



## Gaff

I actually picked up the crosswind from Broxtons and I will get the manual there too. Those reels there are very impressive and so smooth.


----------



## Charlie2

*302 Question*

I posted up in the General Discussion Forum before I caught these posts. Sorry about that.  C2


----------



## Squidder

*Mitchell 302*

Glad you like my custom reels, I will have more at the swap meet.


----------



## daylate

I would like to replace the bearings in my 302s/402s with Boca bearings but don't really want to tackle such a delicate task myself. Any suggestions on who to take the reels to for this procedure?


----------



## salt-life

anyone wanting to sell or trade a mitchell 302/402?


----------



## Squidder

*Mitchell 302*

Daylite, bring the reels to the swap meet and I will swap out your bearings for you. 


Rick C.


----------



## Squidder

*302*

Saltlife, come to the swap meet and take a look at what I have. I will have 6 custom 302s and many other reels for sale. 



Rick C.


----------



## salt-life

what is the swap meet? where is it located, and when is it??


----------



## daylate

Squidder,

I am grateful for the offer of assistance, but I will not have the reels and bearings in time for the swap meet. I am mailing a 302/402 bearing to Boca so they can match it. They want one so they can add the 302/402 to their list of reel bearing specifications. I will be going to the swap meet and I am anxious to see your reels and see what these reels can be upgraded to. I sold all mine 20 years ago because they just weren't holding up well compared to the 706s that I had at that time (even though I liked the Mitchells better). I am down to one 706 and need a couple more reels. The 706s are going for too much money for me on ebay so I just bought one 302 and one 402 on ebay along with manuals, crosswinds, and Penn drag washers. I think the Boca bearings will be all I still need to get to upgrade these reels.


----------



## shootnstarz

I've painted many in the past only to have a lot of it chip off. Regular paint doesn't seem to stick to the pot metal very well, even with a quality primer. I guess you need some type of epoxy paint or something made for aluminum.

Rick


----------



## Squidder

*Bearings*



daylate said:


> Squidder,
> 
> I am grateful for the offer of assistance, but I will not have the reels and bearings in time for the swap meet. I am mailing a 302/402 bearing to Boca so they can match it. They want one so they can add the 302/402 to their list of reel bearing specifications. I will be going to the swap meet and I am anxious to see your reels and see what these reels can be upgraded to. I sold all mine 20 years ago because they just weren't holding up well compared to the 706s that I had at that time (even though I liked the Mitchells better). I am down to one 706 and need a couple more reels. The 706s are going for too much money for me on ebay so I just bought one 302 and one 402 on ebay along with manuals, crosswinds, and Penn drag washers. I think the Boca bearings will be all I still need to get to upgrade these reels.


The bearing size is 9x17x4 mm. They have ceramic and many other types in stock. You can also get them from VXB Bearings. PM me if you need anything else.

Rick C.


----------



## Squidder

As far as painting reels, there is not a paint that will stick and not chip. This is why I Duracoat all my reels now. It is better than powder coat and any paint ever made.

Rick C.


----------



## daylate

Rick,

A question about my 402: It has a screw-in weight in the rotor cup on the side opposite the bail trip mechanism. I was going to take this weight and all bail parts out of the reel and just use the counterweight that comes with the manual. Is this the right way to proceed? I will still want you to install a ceramic bearing in it when I can get it to Broxson's.

John


----------



## daylate

Also, I am told there are two types of manual pickups now for the 302/402. I have heard that the factory made ones were ball bearing and the machined ones available now are not. Is this true and if so, how can you tell the difference?


----------



## Charlie2

*402 Mitchell PUM*



daylate said:


> Also, I am told there are two types of manual pickups now for the 302/402. I have heard that the factory made ones were ball bearing and the machined ones available now are not. Is this true and if so, how can you tell the difference?


Check the line roller. If it rolls, there is a ball bearing underneath it.

Some PUMs do not have a line roller. The line travels over a stationary guide which may move once in about 6 years. . C2


----------



## daylate

I did not know there were 302/402 manuals without rolling guides. I don't see the point in having such a pickup..other than to lose fish consistently. There is no tiny tension screw in the picture included on ebay for the machined manuals from the Fisher Man. The manual on my 302 has the little tension screw behind the roller. Just want to know what I am geting before I buy something.


----------



## Charlie2

*Mitchell 302 PUMs*



daylate said:


> I did not know there were 302/402 manuals without rolling guides. I don't see the point in having such a pickup..other than to lose fish consistently. There is no tiny tension screw in the picture included on ebay for the machined manuals from the Fisher Man. The manual on my 302 has the little tension screw behind the roller. Just want to know what I am geting before I buy something.


These non-roller PUMs are knockoffs that I have seen from time to time. Just be aware that they do exist.


----------



## Squidder

*Manual*



daylate said:


> I did not know there were 302/402 manuals without rolling guides. I don't see the point in having such a pickup..other than to lose fish consistently. There is no tiny tension screw in the picture included on ebay for the machined manuals from the Fisher Man. The manual on my 302 has the little tension screw behind the roller. Just want to know what I am geting before I buy something.


Back in the day Mitchell made 3 types of manual kits. One had a Sleeve style roller on a stainless pin. The other two style manual kits had either a 12 ball bearing roller or a 16 ball bearing roller. These are the rollers with a little set screw under the plastic cap and a small set screw in the rear of the mounting stud where the nut holds the roller onto the arm. All 3 are great and last a long time. These are the desired ones to own if you can find them and they sell for a premium ($80-$125) The Fisherman manual kits are stainless sleeve style roller kits and work great also ($25 average price). I own a few and fish them myself. The rollers that do not turn are the ones on the 302/402/303/403 Bail wire type setups (non manual type). Hope this helps and have a great weekend!

Rick C.


----------



## daylate

Wow. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Gaff

Finally got a manual for it and I just put a new spool of black 30 lb. braid. Looks really nice that everything is all blacked out except for the manual. Will post pics later


----------



## wardicus79

where and when is the swap meet squidder did i miss that would be very interested in one of your reels. dont have anything to swap but would like to buy


----------



## gulf coast rodworks

Mitchell Parts. Try The Fisher- Man . He has store on facebook and ebay. Sorry i do not have phone # Address 813 Flightline blvd. suite 6 De Land Fl. 32724. He has alot of parts . or try rick c. above. Good Repair Man.


----------



## reelthrill

Wow $80-$125, I can remember when you could buy a manual for $2.25! I wish I would have bought a ton of them back then.


----------



## Squidder

*302s*



wardicus79 said:


> where and when is the swap meet squidder did i miss that would be very interested in one of your reels. dont have anything to swap but would like to buy


wardicus, The swap meet was a few months ago. I will be having another somewhere around August. I will advertise it widely. I do have custom reels available at Broxon Outdoors in Navarre if you are interested in buying. Just tell them Rick sent you. Let me know if you have any questions. Broxon's also has manual kits and crosswind discs.


Rick C.


----------



## Ocean Master

I have hundreds of Mitchelle parts and some reels if anyone is interested. Everything is boxed up in the attic somewhere. Also many Penn reels and parts. No 706..

I sold allot of it on eBay about 10 years ago but there's plenty left. Mint in box Mitchelle's, Shakespeare and Penn. I wish I didn't sell them but it's too late now.

When I have time I will get everything out and post some pics. Kinda busy the next few days.


----------



## cajun creationz

do you still have any of the parts or reels left ...im interseted in 302/402 stuff


----------

